# Used equipment



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

what size are they


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

If Mizzy is not interested I may be. I am looking for some as Abby will be needing some soon and would rather not pay for new at this time.

Heidi


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If not here, try your local training club. That's where I usually sell anything I'm no longer needing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How about E-bay.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Are they in wood or metal?!.would go on e-bay,as well!.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

The two dumbbells are J&J "Invincabells" - size 4 (I'm thinking of $10 each)

The two sets of scent articles are metal and leather (striped). One set is numbers 0-6 and the other is numbers 1-6. both 7cm ends.

One set of scent articles is used, but barely and the other set is heavily used.

For the newer set I'm thinking $90. For the set more used I'm thinking $40. Both would come with the bag.

(All were sized for a small golden approx 50 pounds).

I have put out word where I train and to my club yahoo group. I'd appreciate any e-bay lessons. I have searched for these type of items there, but nothing ever comes up. Not sure how to play the e-Bay game (would welcome "lessons.") but I'm open to anything. If I can get these items sold, I can purchase new backup items for my current dog that needs larger sizes. It might make him (or me) a nice christmas gift!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm interested in the utility articles. Is the used set both metal and leather or just one type? Also are they single, double or triple bar? We are a long way off from utility but I would like a set of articles to work with now. My current dog is not a golden and is NOT a natural reteiver so I wanted to get a metal and leather article to work on the retrieving part with for now. But a full set would be awsome. Plus I will have them to do basic work with when I do get a golden here in a few years.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I have pictures of both sets. But can't figure out how to get the pictures listed here. When I hit insert picture, it asks me for a URL address. I don't have the pics stored on the web. Any advice ?

Also, each "set" has both metal and leather articles.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have a photobucket account you can post them there and then link them from there to here.

If you do not want to do that you can e mail me at [email protected] and I can do it for you.

Heidi


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok it turns out big but you can attach a pic from you computer by going under attach files. If you scroll down its under the addtional options section. This is my current girl. I had purchased some different dowel sizes to fit her for a dumbell.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Bizzy-What's your dogs name? It looks very familiar to me...(Lily?)

Just a guess...


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes this is lily. I was the one who told you about this forum on the other one :wave: Bizzy was the name of my golden growing up. Thats why I use it here. I just recieved Lily's LP from the UKC so we will be showing there as soon as I am out of school. It seems there are a few shows in MN. We are also working on learning open stuff right now. Hence the dumbells.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, ok I see now. I googled this GRF forum and that's how i joined it. Maybe you're thinking of something else?

How is Lily doing? I hope you have fun training her. You're welcome on here for any questions and I'm sure someone will answer them. And how is the J and J Forum. Yeah I quit it. I think no one on there realized I was a Jr. and they kinda blew me off. They never treated me the same after I told them I was a Jr. Oh well, their loss. Not mine, certainly. And no one on there trains the way I do, with Linda so what's the point?


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I really enjoy to different point of views when it comes to training. Because I have trained several dogs and handled many more as a groomer I realize that you need many different ways of getting to the same point. So differnt methoud are needed for the same dog. Like me teaching lily the dumbell stuff I got a lot a varied advice I took what I thought would work for her and left the rest. Years down the road when you decide to train another dog you will find in some things what works for maddie won't work so well with your new dog and then you will have to adapt and change it. It dosen't mean one way is right or wrong.

I do not believe they cared one bit that your are a JR. They cared that you made degrading comment about Mutts. You did the same thing here and got much the same response but here someone said somthing that made sence to you and allowed you to change your mind. Insult someones dog and they will take offence. Age had nothing to due with it. I'm not so old myself to not remember the years when I sometimes put my own foot in my mouth. Wait I still do it sometimes. Sometimes we youngens aren't the best at diplomacy.

I look forward to hearing about yours and maddies sucesses. PS since this is kinda a dumbell thread how is she doing on the retreving exersizes or are you not working on them currently. Talk about differnt training methouds it will be weird to teach a retreving breed rather than a non reteriver like lily. I'm having to really WORK on it. I share my yippie moment on the other board as she is not a golden. But it was huge to get that pic with her actually holding the dowels. It took a couple of weeks to get to that point. She started out SPITTING back at me anything I put in her mouth. LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Right now I'm not working on Maddie's dumbbell right now. I still have to get the right size!! LOL...anyway her Novice exercises are the most part I'm concerned about. Especially keeping her attention in the ring. She will go for it...but probably not as fast as Ticket does. (Ticket is Linda's dog) BC's are not natural born retrievers, but she does use the EP (ear pinch) but not for retrieving. And she doesn't want it highly motivational, because that can cause problems...which it has already. So, in other words I've held off on the Open stuff, I don't have jumps but plan to be building some in the winter...or which is like now, since we have snow!! 

Speaking of training, if I *really* want to get the OTCh, I better go out now and train, well get some lunch before that, and go train out in the garage! 

P.S.-I'd love to hear about Lily's training mishaps and break throughs! Keep me updated. I like you (bizzy) you're a neat person and I think you respect the Jr's...which is good. I'm sorry I said that about mixes. I don't feel that way anymore, I think they all tried to cover Amanda's butt...but what do you know? She still hates me, which doesn't bother me one bit. **Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me.**


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the equipment for sale.

Heidi


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Heidi!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Not a problem.

Heidi


----------

